# Garden Ridge Home Centers



## jalbers1776 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey I went into a Garden Ridge store here in Cincinnati Ohio and they are selling all there Halloween item at 50% off excluding witch animation. Just wanted to pass on the info. They had 400watt Techno Fog machines, tombstones,plus many other items. So if you check your area you might get lucky. New member to site old haunt fanatic.


----------

